# Turkey call for Ryan



## Twig Man (Aug 25, 2012)

This is a turkey call I made for Ryan in exchange for one of his pipes. It is FBE and the striker is made of black lombardy popalar. This call is all turkey.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow that FBE is stunning!! and so is the striker.


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow wow wow wow wow ! :irishjig: :irishjig: :irishjig: 
Here turkey turkey turkey....
:thanx:
That is amazing man ! The lombardy is perfect for the striker. Is the FBE from the wood I sent you ? Its amazing wherever its from but I didn't realize it would look THAT good ! 

How is the pipe coming along for you ? I meant to write and ask but I've been out of town most of the week. It is a little tough to get the hang of at first, but it surely rewards you if you do.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 25, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> ...s the FBE from the wood I sent you ? ...



I hope you're not cutting that big bad bodacious board up I sent you into little pieces. :dash2: Just kidding. Once it's yours I don't care what you do with it. It'll will make a boatload of pipes.

That's one sexy turkey call. 

:irishjig::irishjig::irishjig:


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 25, 2012)

Kevin said:


> LoneStar said:
> 
> 
> > ...s the FBE from the wood I sent you ? ...
> ...



 Eh..... It might be 4 inches shorter than it ustabe....


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 25, 2012)

Kevin said:


> LoneStar said:
> 
> 
> > ...s the FBE from the wood I sent you ? ...
> ...



lol i got 6 duck calls ordered from strut with one ya sent me cant wait to see them  super duck


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 25, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> This is a turkey call I made for Ryan in exchange for one of his pipes. It is FBE and the striker is made of black lombardy popalar. This call is all turkey.



work of art there twig make mine the same=== beutiful--- super duck


----------



## myingling (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice choice woods ,,you did them justice


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for the kind replies. Ryan I am enjoying the pipe and I chose to use some of my best FBE for your call. I know I owe you two and will start on the other this week. Kevin, I dont rememeber getting a big board from you. What you have sent me has been fairly small but awesome!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 25, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> Kevin, I dont rememeber getting a big board from you. What you have sent me has been fairly small but awesome!!!!



I sent Ryan the massive board. No worries mate.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 26, 2012)

Man O man....that's one beautiful caller. Great job! 

Isaiah 55:6 ? Heh heh heh.....callin on the turkey gods?


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 26, 2012)

ripjack13 said:


> Man O man....that's one beautiful caller. Great job!
> 
> Isaiah 55:6 ? Heh heh heh.....callin on the turkey gods?



Seek the Lord while he may be found; 
call on him while he is near

I wanted to intergrate the calling of the Lord into the calls I make. If you ever sit in the woods early in the morning and watch the woods wake up you cant help but thank God for a wonderful creation.


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 26, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin, I dont rememeber getting a big board from you. What you have sent me has been fairly small but awesome!!!!
> ...



Yep I got a big un. And I dont know what to do with it either.. For now it just sits there in the middle of my shop.. Its sort of my mascot. I look at it every day when I'm in there, not thinking what to do with it, just looking at it.
Maybe I'll just mount it to the front door, like the hood ornament on a Rolls Royce :dunno:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 26, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Twig Man said:
> ...



Make it a display table. It has that natural curve to it and although it's probably too narrow for a work table, I can see some beautiful pipes on display one day as you build up your inventory. You'd have a display table like no one else. 

:i_dunno:


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 26, 2012)

Kevin said:


> LoneStar said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...



I agree, Flame box elder is the number one wood in my book. The display would be awesome


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 26, 2012)

Kevin said:


> LoneStar said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...



You know Kevin, that might be the ticket. I'm going to start doing shows next year, might be a good way to draw attention, have everything laid out on an amazing FBE shelf :hatsoff:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 26, 2012)

I would suggest a traditional trestle design; slightly tapered legs and an elegantly curved stretcher which somewhat mimics the curve of the top itself. I'd make it a knock-down design for easy set-up and storage since you'll be using it for shows. I do not believe a rustic leg system would compliment that top.

I'd be happy to share the design I see in my head if you want to consider it. If so warning: I'm no artist.


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 26, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I would suggest a traditional trestle design; slightly tapered legs and an elegantly curved stretcher which somewhat mimics the curve of the top itself. I'd make it a knock-down design for easy set-up and storage since you'll be using it for shows. I do not believe a rustic leg system would compliment that top.
> 
> I'd be happy to share the design I see in my head if you want to consider it. If so warning: I'm no artist.




The shows furnish 6 foot tables and tableclothes. I was thinking something that sits on top, maybe two shelves, one on maybe 3" legs, one maybe 5" high just behind it :dunno: 
One thing that just crossed my mind though, wont be any flying to shows with the shelves...... Chicago, Columbus, Kansas City, Richmond and Las Vegas are the main shows....... May need to think this through more, but I like the idea ! Been trying to think of something for the table to grab wandering eyes.....


----------



## Kevin (Aug 26, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> ...
> One thing that just crossed my mind though, wont be any flying to shows with the shelves...... Chicago, Columbus, Kansas City, Richmond and Las Vegas are the main shows....... May need to think this through more......



That's easy. Afix some wings and big engine and propeller to it and fly it to the shows. LoneStar and His Flying Red Shelf starring The Burrito Brothers Band. Just remove the wings and engine once you're there and it's just a plain 'ol shelf again. Sure the shelf will be a little crowded while in :plane: mode but you'll be the hit of every show.


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 26, 2012)

Kevin said:


> That's easy. Afix some wings and big engine and propeller to it and fly it to the shows. LoneStar and His Flying Red Shelf starring The Burrito Brothers Band. Just remove the wings and engine once you're there and it's just a plain 'ol shelf again. Sure the shelf will be a little crowded while in :plane: mode but you'll be the hit of every show.



Man you're brilliant ! This is gonna make me famous


----------

